# Whats with the ad spamming?



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

What's with the add spamming when changing pages on DW site this last week? Is it just me or has anyone else been taken to a page that tells them that you are todays lucky winner or the 1000th viewer today or some other bo**ox, and then asks you to click a link to have a chance at winning an ipad 3, £500 or some other peice of junk?

Has someone managed to bug the site or is the administrator aware that this is happening?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Had a few of these myself so your not the only one buddy.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

i dont see any of this, perhaps you should check your systems for malware


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

It's happened on both my laptop and the iMac so I can't see it being that, never had a problem before.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I've not had an instance of this on DW ever.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

its happened 4-5 times to me,if I'm logged in or not


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

3rd time for me, and ONLY this site is doing it


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

No probs with me - but I'm not using MS windows OS or apple based OS :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Tips said:


> No probs with me - but I'm not using MS windows OS or apple based OS :thumb:


You still using "the force" then Tips...?!?! 



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Happened to me too. Only on here now that I think about it. Just presumed it was my computer.


----------



## rob01792 (Aug 21, 2010)

im getting the same the past few days and again only with dw site


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

Don,t want to sound like a broken record....but yes happened here a few times...


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

Just happened to me too!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> You still using "the force" then Tips...?!?!


I'm using the the power of "Eunuchs" Cuey :thumb:

I hope I've spelled that correctly.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Has happened to me a couple of times. Also on another forum I frequent (MBClub).

Fed up as I have won so many of these ipad 3s that I am struggling to find anywhere to put them all


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Never happened to me (touch wood! )

Using windows XP & iOS 6


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Been happening to my computer as well. Only on this site though.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

No probs here - Windows 7 and android 4.0


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

Today is the first time i have been on here for a while and it just happened to me .
wondered what was going on and was about to start a thread when i spotted this one


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

There's me thinking I was special.... :wall:


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

We're all special................In our own way 

I'm clearly (and thankfully) not special enough to suffer the annoying pop ups on my fruit based beast :lol:


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

streaky said:


> Been happening to my computer as well. Only on this site though.


Same for me. Only here on DW


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

another one for happening to me and also on on here everywhere else is fine, just this site


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

happened to me twice off my laptop but not on my phone yet


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Me as well, and only on DW.


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

I had that once....thought I had clicked a link or something


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Its happend to me too and then it throws me out.Also only on this website:S.


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

just had it now ...and got this










rightly or wrongly did the survey and it take you to a page with this on it

Play4Prizes. This is a competition subscription service; it will cost £4.50 per week until you send STOP to 88990. UK residents only. As a member you are entered into a draw for a chance to win a prize each week. You must be 16+ years of age or have bill payers permission, standard operator SMS (sent by the user) charges apply. *1 Apple iPhone 5 available each week. Closing date for featured prize is 05/11/12. Winners selected randomly by prize draw will be contacted by phone after the closing date. Prize is non transferable. Winners details may be published on www.play4prizes.me. Alternative route to entry post your answer, name & contact number on a postcard to Marhill Consultants, 6 Filomena House, Gibraltar. Customer Care Number at Play4Prizes: 08450 343932 (national rate). [email protected]. Play4Prizes is not affiliated with, sponsored by or endorsed by any of the listed products or retailers. Trademarks, service marks, logos (including, without limitation, the individual names of products and retailers) are the property of their respective owners. Check out www.play4prizes.me for more details on prizes and winners.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Nope. Mac OS Mountain Lion here a few all good. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShaunButton (Mar 23, 2012)

Been having this only on dw for the past few days also.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I've had it too and fully up to date with malware etc.


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Buck said:


> I've had it too and fully up to date with malware etc.


I'm hoping you're up to date with anti-malware not malware 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

just had 709uktube.com pop up. Ive had to turn the coputer off to get rid of it . P.I.T.A. .


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

It's happening to me too, from various browsers and also on Android.


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi yeah ive had it as well


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Just this moment had one on my IPad, not from DW though.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

Not seeing anything here; using Firefox with MSE/Windows firewall.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

just had it as i logged on, only on dw.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

had this a few times recently..... thought it was some crap that had made its way onto my laptop


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing (Feb 12, 2012)

VAG-hag said:


> had this a few times recently..... thought it was some crap that had made its way onto my laptop


thats what i thought


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

woodym3 said:


> just had it as i logged on, only on dw.


+1..

McAfee, site advisor blocked it..


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've had 2 today on my iPhone using Tapatalk when on DW.


----------



## Hotchy (Jul 22, 2010)

Happens here also. Really annoying me


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey Guys, 

Can you help me out with a bit more info? Is it when your logged in or out? Is it when your on certain pages or random? I am going to get one of the other techies to take a look but any further info you can give would be appreciated. 

As far as I am aware, nothing has been changed in any way so I am not sure why its happening but rest assured I am gonna get it stopped! (with a bit of help from you guys) 

Thanks for your understanding. 

John


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

happens to me occasionally when im reading a thread (any thread at random) and i try to navigate to the next page, i instead get redirected to the site pictured earlier in this thread :thumb:

Logged in, never tried it logged out.

Ive also had it happen while browsing via tapatalk.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

It happened to me when I was logged in, using Tapatalk. Can't remember which sections I was in when it happened but will take note next time


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

so is this with Tapatalk AND logged in from a PC or just Tapatalk? 

John


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

It appears to be sort of random. I've had it when selecting or replying to threads, also selecting the "Quick Links" Almost as if it's triggered by navigation within the site.. (from PC in my case)


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Only been on DW using Tapatalk recently so not sure if it still happens using a PC.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

happened to me on the PC earlier, and have had it viewing the full site on my mobile, and on my ipad, so its across all platforms it seems :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

im getting these..only seem to be about once a day , logged in either clicking on my favorites link to here or changing pages

ive ran all the virus n spyware stuff and its coming up clean


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok if there is a particular thread you have been on, I have to try and replicate it here so that I can look and work out why its happening. 

The trouble is its not happening for me on OSX or Tapatalk right now so I am struggling. If you can screen shot and post any info that would help me too i think. 

I will try doing some quick replies to see if that makes it work. 

Thanks


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

mines random threads or the dw bookmark i have


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Can you help me out with a bit more info? Is it when your logged in or out? Is it when your on certain pages or random? I am going to get one of the other techies to take a look but any further info you can give would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Hi John,

For me its only when I view DW for the 1st time in a browsing session if that makes sense? I stay logged in all the time on this laptop.

Ive forgotten the site name that it took me to but basically it wanted me to enter a competition to win an Ipad.... will try to image capture if it happens again.

Thanks, Chris.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Happened again there. It re directed to http://uk.709tube.com/ - which was blank. It happens on any threads.

Just been browsing a few other sites then came on to DW and it happened almost straight away.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

709 tube - thats the one!!


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

can be at any point, the screen shot I put up was when I was on this very thread right after posting a reply 

on the laptop and logged in all the time


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nope not happened to me. Either on my laptop, on my phone or on my desktop.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

just did it now

i hit my dw bookmark ...page changed to something like juicy.ru in the address bar but before it loaded it changed again to http://localgiftspanel.com/uk/survey/indext3b1.php


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Incredible Detail said:


> Happened again there. It re directed to http://uk.709tube.com/ - which was blank. It happens on any threads.
> 
> Just been browsing a few other sites then came on to DW and it happened almost straight away.


It would seem we arent the only forum to experience this.

http://www.skatingforum.co.uk/index.php?topic=5573.0


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

If it happens to me again i'll take a screen grab for you. It's never been on a specific thread or come via any images etc, Just random it seems.


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

It's *not* happened to me on tapatalk, android web browser or laptop. I'm using mozilla on laptop with win7. All are set to remember me so i don't log in or out.


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

It probably has to do with a corrupt add that got through Google adds.
I work with IE + an add blocker and haven't seen any of those messages.
If it would have been a site issue, I should have seen the messages to.

In a lot of cases this carbage will be put into your temporarily internet files and will be opened/shown from there.

I would recommend to clear your browsers cache/temp files and check if you still get the messages.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Not had any issues on the imac ipad or Mac Book Pro.
Running safari and only mozilla when love film plays up.


----------



## Waltsinhull (Jan 22, 2011)

yup, me too - I'm normally very alert to threats but because this came from here I followed it through til I read the smallprint and realised I was about to be scammed!

I wouldn't mind but I've got several laptops, an iphone and an Ipad - so why the fork I need another device I don't know.

Need & greed the marketeers friend


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

JUST HAPPENED TO ME AGAIN same as pik above but on the www.bar thing was www.test........


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

And againg this morning.. Blocked by McAfee


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Just happened to me too, was on the thread of someone with 5 litres of autobrite glasswash to give away. Clicked the back button and it went to the 709 site mentioned previously.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Got the Techs looking into this


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

VAG-hag said:


> Hi John,
> 
> For me its only when I view DW for the 1st time in a browsing session if that makes sense? I stay logged in all the time on this laptop.
> 
> ...


Just done it again as per the srceen print posted earlier in this thread.

Yep, me too, when I first log in. I open google, type in detailing world, click the link and I arrive at DW Home page. I type in my user name and password and hey presto I am redirected and as yet have won nothing!!!  LOL!! No I haven't clicked the link to enter / apply but it seems to happen quite regularly where ever I log in from, be it desk top or lap top and very much only on the DW site, but if it does happen anywhere else i will let you know.


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

I'm pretty much convinced it's due to malvertising and I would recommend the site techs to (temporarily) switch over to Google text only ads and after that check if the problems are over.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

This is all very random. I'm on and off the site a lot on mobile, laptop and desktop and I've never seen any of this.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Your just feeling left out... :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Porkypig said:


> You're just feeling left out... :lol:


You got me, I just didn't want to say...


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Its happened to me twice tonight, must be the luckiest guy on earth I keep winning ipads!


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Same here.. Here's where it points

http://favozek.info/in.php?q=aPSHh1TixdYhNXRlA7tz9


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Done me again this morning to this address

http://localgiftspanel.com/uk/survey/indext3b1.php

This time thouhg it did it straight from google when clicking the DW site address.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

testtables.net/d/juicy.ru also comes up, or something vaguely similar


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

None for me, you all must have a virus or malware.


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Looks like you've got simulair symptoms as the guy in this topic;
http://forums.malwarebytes.org/index.php?showtopic=113349


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

I have had 4 over the last 2 days on here.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Odd that it only does it for this site though... Would that be a malware problem on both my protected pc's?


----------

